# Comet an Unprecedented Lush and Elastic Reverb by Polyverse Music Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 24, 2019)

*Comet an Unprecedented Lush and Elastic Reverb by Polyverse Music Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/04...and-elastic-reverb-by-polyverse-music-review/



*Comet by Polyverse Music Review*
Comet by Polyverse Music is under review today. Comet is still a beta version and while in beta there is a limited-time beta price to purchase it. Comet at its core and from his heritage was developed by musicians for musicians.






Comet by Polyverse Music with Voice Of Wind Adey by SoundIron
*Sound*
Keep in mind that we are reviewing public beta version which is available to purchase at a lower beta price currently. The developer is putting the most work to ensure that the sound from this reverb plugin helps musicians to mix their tracks.





Comet by Polyverse With Noire by Native Instruments
Comet is not cloning, modeling or pretending to be a vintage or established reverb. The reverb plugin has a fresh approach and wants to be exciting, and unique. As there are many Reverbs available like Altiverb by Audio Ease that is hardcore physical space emulation I find it incredibly refreshing that this plugin is focusing on creating gorgeous traces of sound.

Read the Full Review here:

*Comet an Unprecedented Lush and Elastic Reverb by Polyverse Music Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/04...and-elastic-reverb-by-polyverse-music-review/


----------



## SBK (Apr 24, 2019)

Is there a video?


----------



## IvanP (Apr 24, 2019)

Selling a Beta? That must be a 1st!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Apr 25, 2019)

IvanP said:


> Selling a Beta? That must be a 1st!


Well, it's more like a pre release sale. Like U-he has done with a few products of late (Twangström and Colour Copy come to mind). You still get the final release product once they release it.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 27, 2019)

SBK said:


> Is there a video?


Hi, what would you like to see in a video that is different from what is on Youtube today?


----------



## SBK (Apr 27, 2019)

I though there was but I couldn't find it. And maybe using the Soundiron Piano and Vocals with the reverb?


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 29, 2019)

I studied with the developer so I have a great demo on Manipulator and Comet both being used on FakeBook as we’re longtime friends.

Not sure about their online website having the video but on FakeBook check out Polyverse or Assaf’s Personal page.

Pretty impressive demo.


----------

